

Kim Dotcom, The truth will come out - aadlani
http://kim.com/

======
s_henry_paulson
I like the video, and the fact that it includes a relevant summary of what's
going on. Lots of viral potential.

I have a hard time getting my arms around the voting thing though. The sad
state of the two party system in the US leaves people with little choice.

If people don't vote for Obama, will they vote for Romney instead? Will they
try to help Ron Paul win the primary? Will this help to make Gary Johnson more
relevant?

I think an appeal that relied on something other than the presidential
election might have been more effective due to the poor selection process
we're currently stuck with.

I guess while I'm ranting about politics, I might as well say.. "why can't we
have runoff voting?"

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Instant-runoff_voting>

------
antidoh
That site has a very interesting look.

